# HAPPINESS



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured all you bird hunters would get a kick out of this. It has the words for female dog and a male pheasant in it... so before you click on the link, please be warned it may "ruffle some feathers".

http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d41/R ... PINESS.jpg


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

, LMAO that was funny


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome. :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

haha wow...funny stuff....thats probably tooele formal attire...jk.. :lol:


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

i need one where can i get it?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL.... I have no idea. Guy sent it to me in an email but it would be pretty funny to get one printed up. Wear it to the bar or something... who knows where it could get you. :lol:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

That's funny, but I don't know if I would dare wear one out in public.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think its the perfect first date shirt....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I think its the perfect first date shirt....


 :shock: I don't know that I could even wear it around the house without getting smacked.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the only place you could wear that would be at a nascar event


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I think the only place you could wear that would be at a nascar event


Ah... so I should wear it when I go out to visit my wife at RMR next season?? I wonder how many offers I'd get from the ultra ******* drunk chicks out there?? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 

Good one RR77 !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is priceless!

I'd buy one if it had the right kind of dog on it... _(O)_ 

I mean really, who would hunt pheasants with a Lab... :? :mrgreen:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > I think its the perfect first date shirt....
> ...


You would not just get smaked, she would string you up by the testies :shock: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> You would not just get smaked, she would string you up by the testies :shock: :lol:


Yeah, I'm not thinkin it would go over real well. Glad you guys liked it. TW, you should check out the Gutpile.net... I think you'd like some of the stuff over there.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's the Ebay link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Happiness-is-novelt ... 240%3A1318


----------

